# Made In The Ussr



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Another recent aquisition - can anyone help in 'translating' the manufacturer - shown on the back in the first photo?

It's a manual wind, with a screw down crown (yes, I know...)










Here's the front - not seen many like this...

"Made in USSR"


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The back says "water resistant" Ron.

It's a Vostok.....or is it


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It's a Vostok. I have the Amphibia version of this watch. Though unable to verify fully the tale I tracked down was that these watches were ordered (by the US Defense Dpt. or Forces PX, take your choice) as souvenirs for forces involved in the first Gulf War.

Some watches are 'Desert Shield' for the defence of Saudi and some are 'Desert Storm' for the liberation of Kuwait and invasion of southern Iraq - some appear to cover both!

Truth or myth I cannot say.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Vostok!

Mystery solved

Thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

From a Russian Poljot oriented website :

_"Vostok" watches are popular in Russia and abroad. It is surprising that soldiers of US, UK, German armies wear Amphibian watches. When in 1992 during "Storm in Desert" operation USA and its allies crushed Saddam Hussein, in Pentagon they decided to reward all participants of the campaign with memorable watches by old tradition. There was a competition, who could supply the desired quantity of watches with required characteristics in the shortest period of time. This competition was won by the company, which presented the famous "Amphibian", and several months later the winners were awarded by 20 thousand watches with the logo of this campaign._

Julian



ron said:


> Vostok!
> 
> Mystery solved
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow! Very unusual. I will have to keep my eyes open for one of these.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How many watch manufacturers can say they have supplied watches to both the Russian & American Armed Forces









BTW they are mentioned in Levernberg`s book


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

This must be the "ladies" version of the "Desert Storm" watch then







.


----------

